

Attacking This Problem: New Users Won’t Sign Up Because No One Is There - nathanburke
http://marketingstartups.com/2008/12/15/10-tips-on-attacking-the-chicken-and-egg-problem-new-users-wont-sign-up-because-no-one-is-there/
After posing a question on HN asking what are the biggest marketing/PR problems startups face, it seems that user acquisition is one of the biggest issues. So, I wrote a post that gives some tips on attracting users for startups. Like my last post, some of the tips are pretty obvious, but I hope these are some good steps to get started.
======
nathanburke
Please let me know if this post is useful or if you have any questions. I know
that a lot of these points are of the "duh" variety, but if you have any
questions specific to your startup, I'm happy to help.

------
mstevens
Brian's point seems to be key to me - you need both network value, and what he
calls "personal value" for that first user.

